# Marseille mCable Gaming Edition - Remove Aliasing with an HDMI Cable



## biffzinker (Sep 26, 2017)

Seen a review posted over at PC Perspective for a $150.00 HDMI cable that removes aliasing with a digital signal processor embedded in the the TV out connector. What do you guys think? Is there any usefulness in such a cable on the PC side?

Example from the review:






Review link: PC Perspective


----------



## FYFI13 (Sep 26, 2017)

For me it’s MSAA or GTFO  With very few exclusions, but yeah, pretty much.


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2017)

Too bad the road and curbs stand out so much in the scene. It actually does a really good job with the characters and other details nearer to the character.


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 26, 2017)

The real question is, why the heck would you pay $150 for a cable that basically puts a soft filter on your video, when that money could be put into a better graphics card that could do a much better job at AA?

Not to mention, any processing the cable does is another pass that will create more latency. I spoke to one of their "engineers" on facebook, and they claimed it could do its thing with zero latency.... BS... There is no way a tiny little low power chip small  and low-power enough to fit in a cable could do better than a graphics card.

Snake oil. Don't give these people your money...


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 26, 2017)

It's just like a post process blur filer , you can tune the TV for that. No need for a special cable.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 27, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Not to mention, any processing the cable does is another pass that will create more latency.


Actually they tested for added latency.

Quoting from the review: 





> Additionally, we decided to run a couple of quick tests to verify that the mCable wasn't adding any input lag. We connected the mCable to the Leo Bodnar Video Signal Input Latency Tester and then to our Dell WFP3008 display.
> 
> Comparing a standard HDMI cable to the mCable, we saw no additional lag introduced by the signal processing.





Papahyooie said:


> tiny little low power chip small and low-power enough to fit in a cable


The TV side of the connector requires power from a USB port.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 27, 2017)

SMAA looks the best to me.  I'd rather leave that control in the GPU's hands.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 27, 2017)

interesting .... thought, it's cheaper to activate AA in options than having a 150$ cable that does it  (if i used AA tho ... in most title i play i disable AA even though i play on 1080p )

ok ... less performances hit tho ... but the price, urk .... 

for console now ... well why not, muerk ....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Next for me, I use a dedicated monitor, not a tv


----------



## Steevo (Sep 27, 2017)

Also, they once sold a solar powered clothes dryer with no moving parts. It was super efficient using no electricity at all, had a very low carbon footprint, almost never wore out and helped soften clothes.

It was a clothesline. 

So, could they say anything and sell it? Sure, until reviews come out.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 27, 2017)

I generally don't use AA but I do turn on Morphological filtering in Radeon Settings and that's it pretty much does the same same soften the edge look as this for free (barring the price of the GPU ofcourse) I find this to be rather snake oilish bit like those Bi-Directional audio cables and gold plating on digital connectors under 5mtrs in length it's a load of bollocks


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 27, 2017)

At least it's not linus' 10,000 dollar hdmi cable he made a video about, talk about wastes of money


----------

